# Home Freeze Drying



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I am going out on a limb here.... has anyone tried freeze drying at home or does anyone know if there are home versions of the freeze driers? Even better... has anyone built their own?

The process seems simple enough, but the costs i producing your own may be too expensive


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Never tried it,.... do dehydrating tho and canning...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is some good ideas from wikihow.

5 Ways to Freeze Dry - wikiHow


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's another site I found using more already at home supplies. Freeze Dry At Home
I haven't tried it, but it makes sense. Instead of making the vac chamber, you should be able to find vac storage containers from Tilia Food Saver sold in Wall-Mart.
If you try it, post the results.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I think my next major project will be to make a large freeze drier. The concept is simple, but the engineering wont be, so sounds like a challenge.


----------

